# Zink Calls new predator DVD Devil Dogs 24-7



## snakebite404 (Mar 18, 2009)

Check out this trailer from the first Zink Calls predator 
DVD Devil Dogs 24-7.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

.50 cal bmg? Geezs that might go for some footage! hahah


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, show the anti's a couple doofs blowing dogs up with a BMG for sport.......great job zink. :eyeroll:

I think they should have stuck with waterfowl.


----------



## BMoe (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with ya Bareback, but the antis don't care. They hate hunters anyway, and nothing anyone says or does hunting wise will never change their minds. :roll: What about prairie dogs blowing up in videos? They cute and cuddly too.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

BMoe said:


> I agree with ya Bareback, but the antis don't care. They hate hunters anyway, and nothing anyone says or does hunting wise will never change their minds. :roll: What about prairie dogs blowing up in videos? They cute and cuddly too.


I completely agree with you. You'll never change the radicals mind, but there's alot of "fence sitters" out there, showing em something like that may push them over to the other side, especially when its done for "sport".


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Not cool. I hope they feel like "men" now.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Yup, show the anti's a couple doofs blowing dogs up with a BMG for sport.......great job zink. :eyeroll:
> 
> I think they should have stuck with waterfowl.


X 2

uke:

That video is in very poor taste. In order to show as much gore and blood as possible, they sold out for $$$$

A poor example of predator hunting IMO.


----------

